# snake hole going under house



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I have seen more black snakes than usual this year and the other day one was sitting on my driveway when I got home and took off under my hose reel in my flower bed beside my house. When I went to look it was gone and I found a hole going down and under the house right behind the hose. Can I just stuff dirt back in the hold and get rid of the snake. I'm 99% sure it's not poisonous and is just a black racer.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Whether a black racer or black rat snake, he is there for food. Besides loss of habitat, one main reason for a population increase is an increase in food. A racer eats more than mice, but unless you've seen and increase in frogs or small birds in your yard, I'd say you have more rodents this year and are hosting a member of Mother Nature's pest control team.

If you saw him during the day, I'd say it's most likely a racer and if it was _FAST_, that's another vote toward being a racer. I think rat snakes are more efficient against rodents, but you take what's available to combat a potential horde.

Just my 2_¢_.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

This past weekend I saw a larger black snake up in a tree eating a baby bird while being attaked by about 6 adult birds. The birds knocked it half way out of the tree with tHe bird still in its mouth. Then 5 mins later the birds went crazy again and the snake was back at the nest!! I don't mind the snakes I just don't want them messing up mY house.


----------



## steveMac (Jun 2, 2015)

I would not be able to stay in my house! Oh dear this is scaring me just reading it!


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

steveMac said:


> I would not be able to stay in my house! Oh dear this is scaring me just reading it!


I don't mind snakes as long as they aren't venomous and getting close to my kids or dog. I happen to know their aren't many poisonous snakes in va. I have seen a few more frogs this year also. I have a frog I call my buddy because it's always in my flower beds in my way when I'm weed eating to the point I have to sometimes pick it up and move it to the woods so I won't kill it. We have stray cats around who's population was reduced last year so I'm guessing the increase in other animals has to do with that.


----------



## Jpickens (Jun 24, 2015)

*Snakes can climb...*

There was a nest here before, not anymore.


----------

